# Ear hair?



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok here is my first question how do you go about pulling the hair out of there ears? Also how do you go about cleaning the gland thing that has to be cleaned?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can pull the hair inside the ear canal with your fingers or a pair of hemostats. Ear powder (like R7 ear powder) will make the hair easier to grip/come out. 

To clean the ears, you need a liquid ear cleanser. I prefer Oticalm. Fill the ear canal with cleaner. Massage the base (so you can hear the liquid squishing). Put a clean cotton ball into the ear canal, massage. Remove. Repeat until you get a clean, dry cotton ball. If you get dry but not clean, repeat from the beginning. You can use q-tips to clean the nooks and crannies on the outer part of the ear. 

If you want to empty you dog's anal glands, please have your vet show you how to do it. Attempting if you don't know what you are doing can hurt your dog.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I was wondering if I could add a question to this thread...

Do we NEED to pull the ear hair? London is 8 months old and has only been to the groomer one time (and I'm assuming they pulled the ear hair, but not certain)...she has never had a problem with any infections...just wondering if it's necessary, or just an optional thing.*


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I assume it can cause ear infections if not pulled cleaned? Skipper had a major one when we got him because his ear hair had not been pulled or cleaned. How often do they need their anal gland emptied?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If your dog does not have thick/profuse ear hair, you don't have to pluck. If they have a lot, plucking some will give better air flow. You don't have to pluck the ear clean. 

Some dogs never need their a/g done. If they start scooting or chewing at their rear that is a sign they are full.


----------



## MissSi99 (Jun 1, 2008)

I took Molly to the vet a few hours after I got her and the first thing they told me I needed to do was pluck the hair in her ears. They told me to just take my thumb and pointer finger and pull gently on the hair in the inner ear. Molly doesn't notice me plucking at all. I would ask your vet though to demonstrate as I was so scared that I might hurt her.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie and Abbey are 4 and 3 years old, respectively. I have never pulled any hair out of their ears, ever...and I am careful not to get bath water in their ears. 

Neither one has ever had an ear infection. My motto here is: If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

of course, if your pup has ear problems, by all means, do what you have to!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 25 2008, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624524


> Archie and Abbey are 4 and 3 years old, respectively. I have never pulled any hair out of their ears, ever...and I am careful not to get bath water in their ears.
> 
> Neither one has ever had an ear infection. My motto here is: If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> 
> of course, if your pup has ear problems, by all means, do what you have to![/B]


too right ,my dogs hate having ear hair pulled..jo


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

My brother-in-law is a vet and he recently went to a seminar and in one of the classes, they talked about ear hair. They are now thinking you don't want to remove ear hair because it causes infections with no hair in the ears. He doesn't have his three dogs ear hair removed at all anymore since he learned that. I'm sure it's a personal preference and each vet must feel differently about it. Because of his advice, we haven't removed Sophie's ear hair and we have had no problem yet, however, she's only a year old. If/when we have a problem, we will deal with it then.

Sherry


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee has had one or two hairs pulled until I read somewhere that it is not necessary. She is 5 and has never had an ear infection. Same go with the anal glands I leave well enough alone.


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Well then with Skipper should I pull his ear hair? The vet said his ear hair was really thick. So I assumed this is what caused the ear infection?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda's is very thick as well. I pluck some, but you do not need to pluck the ear clean. Just a little bite every couple of weeks to keep the air flow open.


----------



## Mollygirl (Aug 31, 2008)

I am so glad I have read this, they told me at Puppy Pre-school last Monday night that I had to pluck out Molly's ear hair and they showed me how to do it and she let out a loud painful yelp, I dreaded the thought of having to do it, so I am only going to worry about it if I need to, she does not seem to have very thick hair,
thanks for the great advice,
Kaz & Molly.


----------

